# Cloud Back Up (Carbonite v Skydrive)



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I've decided to start using a cloud back up service but haven't decided which to go with. I've started with Skydrive (using Duplicati) but I am definitely going to need to pay for additional outside of the free 7gb. It took 13hrs to fill the first 7gb for the first time. 

Is anyone using the skydrive for automatic back ups? Anyone have any experience with either?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I wasn't impressed with carbonite. It up loaded about 90% of my files in 1 1/2 days then crawled along at a snails pace for 4 more days and kept locking up my computer. 
I finally dumped the whole thing.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

CrashPlan works well for me.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

We have Carbonite. We used it to download all our data from the old computer to the new one when they refused to speak with each other. It worked well. They have great tech support.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I prefer having local backups. You can buy a cheap storage solution and lock it in your safe.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

^ I do both - just in case...


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I prefer having local backups. You can buy a cheap storage solution and lock it in your safe.


Been there done that. Couple of years ago we lost our server. The hard drive was fried and when we went to retrieve the data from the external hard drive we used as a back up that drive failed too. Lost everything. 

I do periodic hard copy back ups but it only once a month if I'm lucky. I like the idea of having it backed up nightly off site. 

Sounds like nobody uses Skydrive. Those that use Carbonite does the incremental back ups, or after the initial back up, go faster?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Do you mean when you first sign up? I'm pretty sure it initially downloads pretty quickly then does it automatically when ever you go online.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I used skydrive, but only with my phone's pics and a few documents made with office and one note. Not for backing up large amounts of data. I have two servers, one for media and another for backups both with raid set ups so if a drive fails I can rebuild it. All in all 8 tb worth of storage. 

I also have really important things on dvd, thumb drives, and usb drives. I know its a little obsessive, but my backups have backups.  

I don't trust putting everything online especially considering the news of this last year concerning privacy.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I prefer having local backups. You can buy a cheap storage solution and lock it in your safe.


Yep same here. I use Acronis to create images of my drives at least once a month. Photos and work stuff is backed up at least once a week to external drives then they are disconnected after. 

Just not a fan of cloud stuff. However if your house burned down or something then it would be a good idea.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I used skydrive, but only with my phone's pics and a few documents made with office and one note. Not for backing up large amounts of data. I have two servers, one for media and another for backups both with raid set ups so if a drive fails I can rebuild it. All in all 8 tb worth of storage.
> 
> I also have really important things on dvd, thumb drives, and usb drives. I know its a little obsessive, but my backups have backups.
> 
> I don't trust putting everything online especially considering the news of this last year concerning privacy.


Just read this post - you nailed it. And I guess you lost data before to be this obsessive. I know I have and learned my lesson. 

Pat


----------

